# Borrowed from aunt marg's jokes



## jokensmoken (Oct 3, 2019)

So a drunk gets on the bus and sits next to a priest...
His reeks of beer, his clothes are dirty and ragged, he hap lipstick stains all.over his shirt collar  theres a half empty whiskey bottle protruding from one of his pockets and he obviously hadnt bathed bathed in awhile. 
As he sat quietly reading his newspaper he turned to the priest and asked " Father, what causes arthritis. 
The priest replies "Well my son, to.much perchance for the alcohol, too much associating with loose, wicked women, sleeping around and not enough bathing.
The drunk says "well I'll be damned" and goes back to his reading.
After a few minutes of quiet contemplating the priest realized maybe he'd come off a bit harsh and uncaring.
He turned back to the drunk and said "My son, I'm sorry I may have sounded a bit harsh and uncaring; so tell me how long have had arthritis"?
The drunk responds "oh, I dont have arthritis Father. I was just reading here the Pope does".


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 3, 2019)

Love it! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 3, 2019)

HEhehe like it.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 3, 2019)




----------

